# 3 BAY MAINTENANCE BUILDING - Corrugated Sign Material



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

One last building for this winter, at least I think so. This building was constructed using Corrugated Sign Material left over from the resent election period. Went around the neighborhood and got enough to last me the rest of the year, I think....
This one is 33x26 inches, not including the attached shop area. There are 3 bay entries on each end. 



















Mark
http://mmg-garden-rr.webs.com
http://mmg-garden-rr.webs.com/


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark, nice building you have done a very good job. I also have pickup the same vent you are using at Lowe's for a project I'm starting . Convenience stores are also a good 
place to get corrugated sign material. I asked at the one I drink coffee in most mornings about some Coke and 7up signs and they said please cut them down and there's a whole 
stack of new ones in the back that sales rep's keep leaving take them too. I may have a life supply now.


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

For the vents. My wife picked those up, so I'm not sure where she got them. This morning, I went ahead and recessed them, so they look at lot better now. I was afraid I would not be able to cut a round hole good enough to not make a mistake, so I glued the vent first, which made a nice firm edge to cut against. It worked perfect, so they are now recessed into the building. 

The sign material I used for this particular building was from Office Max. It was for one of their displays. It must have been 12 feet long and maybe 4 feet high. So I have enough material to last for a while. I keep checking their trash dumpster for the next batch. 

Thanks for the comments. 
Mark
http://mmg-garden-rr.webs.com


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Mark- Nice job on the building. Next time you need to cut some round holes check out Harbour Freight tools. They have a cheap set of hole saws in various sizes that do a good job. 
-Kevin.


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

Mark that is an amazing job. Very clean and detailed, I look forward to see it on your layout.


----------



## railcandy (Dec 19, 2010)

Yup....







I really like how the sign meterial looks so close to the *steel* bulidings you see all over. Great job on the paint color & sinage too ! I gotta' remember to help clean up my neighboorhood after election day.., I'll *steal* a few pounds of building meterial.


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

A good example of what makes this site "worth the price of admission". November's political signs are sitting in the garage in case I ever need to make...get this...a sign. I never would've thought I can use 'em to build a building that I can actually BUILD! 

Mark - what kind of glue did you use? 

JackM


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

I used E-6000 glue. 

Kevin, I tired using the hole saw, but it tore up the material to much, so ended up just using a Stanley knife, which worked very good after first attaching the vents. They are now recessed and look a lot better. I should have taken updated pictures I guess.


Mark
http://mmg-garden-rr.webs.com


----------

